# is this one of DP symptoms



## metaliclef (Jun 18, 2008)

i am 100% sure i got DP from all the symptoms i read online that i have but i have this problem i don't know if this is one of the symptoms.
the problem i have some times i feel like i am faking it from some reason, i cannot think straight also feel lost.
PLEASE NEED HELP, is there any one how can relate or have an idea whats going on?


----------



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi there, Yes I have that to. I feel fake, like I dont mean anything, or nothing does. I feel so unreal or fake it makes me think totaslly illogical. way way out of sink.
It scary as shit, it also seems that once you have 1 symptom it gets worse. My symptoms started as no self, or disociation, then came, going mad, then insane, Then people look like robots, Like as if we are all mechanical robotrs walking around, and we dont know who we are. then i ruminate about, who iam? why iam i here, who are all these people??


----------



## metaliclef (Jun 18, 2008)

my worse feeling is that some times i reach this state of mind where i feel like i am just a cell like a sperm a retard a nothing a non existence i feel like i don't wanna live or die i just wanna not exist anymore. dose any one relate to that too?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

do you mean you feel as though you are faking that you have dp?


----------



## metaliclef (Jun 18, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> do you mean you feel as though you are faking that you have dp?


yes some times


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i have that problem a lot. i feel like i am making up all of these symptoms and that really there was nothing ever wrong.


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

i have that too, but thats just how i want to feel i guess. lets face it. im insane  but i could care less about my sanity.


----------

